# Can Hitting The Cervix During Sex Cause M/C?



## squeal

Hi Ladies!

This is my first post here, I got my BFP yesterday (well one that I finally beleived) and now I have a question for you all.

Is it safe to have sex during this important trimester if your OH is quite large? Sometimes when we have sex my OH hits my cervix, it's not painful in missionary position, but it is from behind which is why we don't do that too often.

However, if he were to hit my cervix a bit during sex could this cause the cervix irritation and lead to problems or will we be okay?

I'm really reluctant to let him near me at the moment and if I do then the fact I will tell him to be careful might put him off as he will be worrying about goning too deep.

Any experiences etc would be much appreciated. Thank you.

xx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

It won't cause m/c. It might cause your cervix to bleed, but that blood is just from the surface of the capillaries on your cervix, not from inside your uterus so it shouldn't cause any problems. I think if you tell him your cervix is sensitive and hurts if he rams into it, and just to be gentle it shouldn't cause any problems between you. :hugs:


----------



## Ember

I have been wondering this same thing. My hubby and I have the same concerns. We both want to have sex all the time, although lately the sickness has been preventing me from doing much of anything, especially that. We did before the sickness set in, though, and anytime he hit my cervix I would tell him to be careful because I was afraid it would cause inflammation and hurt the baby. It really takes the joy out of it when you're too busy being afraid of hurting the baby! I hope that someone can provide an answer to this soon! 

I am going to see the nurse at my Dr's office on Tuesday, and hopefully will remember to ask her. I will let you know what she says.


----------



## squeal

Thank you. Ember that would be great if you could let me know. I don't plan to go to the doctors for a couple of weeks yet due to one reason or another so I can't ask any questions.


----------



## Ember

Went to my appointment yesterday. Sorry I didn't get this posted sooner. I was wiped OUT when I got home lol. The nurse told me that, even if he hits my cervix a lot during sex, it won't hurt anything. It might cause some bruising or bleeding, and if it hurts too much or starts to bleed a lot, or if I start to get cramps from it, then come in to let the doctor check it out and be a little more careful. Unless that happens, she said it's fine and not to worry.

Hope this helps!


----------



## squeal

Ember said:


> Went to my appointment yesterday. Sorry I didn't get this posted sooner. I was wiped OUT when I got home lol. The nurse told me that, even if he hits my cervix a lot during sex, it won't hurt anything. It might cause some bruising or bleeding, and if it hurts too much or starts to bleed a lot, or if I start to get cramps from it, then come in to let the doctor check it out and be a little more careful. Unless that happens, she said it's fine and not to worry.
> 
> Hope this helps!

Thanks so much Ember, that's a great help. Hopefully tomorrow we can have some fun without worrying :)


----------



## Ember

Haha, good luck! I doubt I'll be having any fun anytime soon. I'm just far too sick to do anything. It's so annoying because I keep having sex dreams and I want it sooooo bad, but when we try to do anything, I just get too sick. The last time, I pulled a muscle in the back of my neck while taking off my shirt, and could barely move my neck for two days. It's funny because it isn't so different from before being pregnant. That's one of the reasons it was so hard for us to conceive!


----------



## squeal

We BD yesterday morning and all was fine, but this morning when I wipe there's a bit of blood :( I hope everything is okay, I will now be scared to do it again! I knew this would happen.


----------



## rwllgoodchild

Dont worry hun, i had bleeding after sex at 5 weeks, we ended up going to a&e, they said it is common and unless there is a lot of blood and pains/cramps with it everything will be fine. 

If youre worried call nhs direct, we did. :hug: xx


----------



## squeal

Thank you. It's so common and like you say as long as it's not heavy with bad cramps it's probably okay but it doesn't stop you worrying does it. It just makes me not want to make a habit out of it. Do you still BD now? When did sex stop causing bleeding?


----------



## rwllgoodchild

We didnt have sex for a week or so after we had bleeding and when we did we made sure OH didnt goo too deep and hard for a while. Weve been back to normal for the past few weeks tho, everyday and as rough as before i got :bfp: sorry if tmi. I only had a bleed that once but like you say its worrying to see any amount of blood. Just relax and take it easy hun xx


----------



## squeal

Thank you :)

I think he will have to wait another week or so now then until we can try again! I've had a read and sex during pregnancy for us just isn't sounding good at all. They recommend trying other positions such as behind etc in later pregnancy, we can never do that because it hurts due to him being big, so if missionary is out of the question then sex is altogether! It's sounding like 9 months of foreplay.

I will try again in a week or so, I'm sure it doesn't help that he lasts a good 20+ minutes either.

Thanks for the replies, anyone else who has experienced spotting/bleeding after sex and wants to make me feel better then feel free to share.

xx


----------



## rwllgoodchild

squeal said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> I think he will have to wait another week or so now then until we can try again! I've had a read and sex during pregnancy for us just isn't sounding good at all. They recommend trying other positions such as behind etc in later pregnancy, we can never do that because it hurts due to him being big, so if missionary is out of the question then sex is altogether! It's sounding like 9 months of foreplay.
> 
> I will try again in a week or so, I'm sure it doesn't help that he lasts a good 20+ minutes either.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, anyone else who has experienced spotting/bleeding after sex and wants to make me feel better then feel free to share.
> 
> xx

Sounds like me and OH :haha: we cant do doggy cos it hurts me. Im sure that once you get past the worrying stage it will be a lot better, it is for us although OH sometimes still hurst me a little. 

Good luck hun, hope youre back 'at it' and enjoying it soon ;) xx


----------



## lilprince

Thanks for posting this! I have the same concerns. DH is...uh...well endowed :blush: We BD like we werent pregnant when I was 10 weeks and I bleed the next day. Everything is ok. We've just been taking it easy and he (TMI) just doesnt go in all the way.... :blush:


----------



## Lauraaraa

i did worry this as my OH can be pretty 'rough' and get carried away to be honest! 

but its the whole when you are in th moment of it all i guess! 

we did today i was panicking coz thought crikey the baby will be thinking what th heck is going on - have visions of th lil baby being bounced all over th place inside me!! 

but i did read on a site that th baby is veryyyy wel protected. which does makes sense! 
the human body isnt going to make it so it can get hurt easy really. 

i just worry bout everyyyything,

starting to calm down a bit 

might ring my midwife tomorrow just to have a chat to reassure me!! ha!


----------



## Lauraaraa

anddd when i was about - 5weeks maybe 6 iwe had sex i went to the toilet afterwards nad had a teeeeeeny tiny bit of spotting when i wiped, then that was it!!! 
i went straight to OH and said 'omg theres blood'

same thing happened today, but nothing since. 

i am just going to have to tell him to calm down he just goes so bloody fast and goes on foreverrr!! sometimes i think ok i am done hurry up please!! 
haa! 

but the further along i get th more careful he will have to be anyway (plus he goes away end of march for 6months - afghan - so i wont have to worry bout what positions etc coz will be bigggger - which is a relief!!)


----------



## Sneha.xman3

Hi 

Me and my husband are trying to have sex regularly to get pregnant. but dont know how to do it right way.. My last cycle started on 2th July,2015. I have 25 days cycle and almost regular. Please help us in conceiving. I have never used any birth control pill only we used condoms for that. Needs your advice??


----------



## Sneha.xman3

Hi 

Me and my husband are trying to have sex regularly to get pregnant. but dont know how to do it right way.. My last cycle started on 5th July,2015. I have 25 days cycle and almost regular. Please help us in conceiving. I have never used any birth control pill only we used condoms for that. Needs your advice??


----------



## neverbeast88

My partner and I tend to be ... enthusiastic and that did cause bleeding/spotting/ i dont know i panicked as with DD my bf had left me so had no sex and therefore no reference. Went to an early pregnancy clinic and told everything is fine. I was told baby is well protected and bleeding occurs from a sensitive cervix.


----------

